# The startling Cobra Lily



## TimV (Jun 29, 2011)

This carnivorous plant is unique for a couple reasons. We have very few of this type of plant on the west coast, and even fewer carnivorous plants like shade, as does this. They live in bogs in Northern CA and Oregon, where not much else lives do to really poor soil. They don't have any fancy chemicals to lure and digest prey, but those speckles on the "hood" are transparent, and when a fly crawls inside to investigate the smell of it's previous dinner it bangs itself against these false windows just like they do in your house until it falls down exhausted and joins the larder.

This one is a fairly easy grower once you keep in mind the soil should be acidic, no fertilizer, always keep damp with pure water. Full sun or partial shade, don't worry if they die back in winter. They can take a frost as well. Never fertilize. All in all a nice one for a child's science project. This one is about 5 years old, and I've never had to feed it once


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 29, 2011)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 29, 2011)

That's a cool plant. Where would you purchase a plant like that?


----------



## TimV (Jun 29, 2011)

You should be able to get one on ebay. If not, pm me. They'd do well around you guys.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 29, 2011)

TimV said:


> You should be able to get one on ebay. If not, pm me. They'd do well around you guys.



Thanks! I'll have a look. Everything seems to grow well here, especially the weeds!


----------



## Berean (Jun 29, 2011)

Neat! Thanks (again), Tim.


----------



## JennyG (Jun 29, 2011)

That was actually a bit of a disappointment - it's a very nice plant, but from the thread title I was expecting to see an amazing snake, answering to the name Lily


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jun 29, 2011)

Thats pretty neat! Keep us updated as the plant grows.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 29, 2011)

JBaldwin said:


> TimV said:
> 
> 
> > You should be able to get one on ebay. If not, pm me. They'd do well around you guys.
> ...



Had a look on Ebay and found one. I think I'll surprise my husband.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jun 30, 2011)

*Very nice*

That's a neat-looking flower, Tim. I'm getting into gardening a bit myself - I wonder how that would do in Florida?


----------



## TimV (Jun 30, 2011)

For Florida, look up Nepenthes. They're a challenge, but really worth it.


----------



## sastark (Jun 30, 2011)

TimV said:


> This one is a fairly easy grower...



Tim, your definition of "fairly easy" is very different from my definition of "fairly easy", which for plants is: "Plant this seed. Wait." 



PS- Your plant threads are always extremely interesting! Thank you for sharing them!


----------

